# Huge Crappie



## Jessy-Buddy

I know I will be called a few choice names for this one, but, I found a crappie in J. Percy Priest Lake which is on the east side of Nashville, Tn. that had tried to swallow a bluegill but couldn't. It's fins caught in the crappie's mouth and it couldn't spit the blurgill out, inadvertantly drowning the crappie. The bluegill was 6 1/2" long and , I know it's hard to believe, but the crappie was 22 1/2" long exactly with it's mouth closed. I didn't weigh it. I just carried it home and showed it to my family. This happened in the late 80's or early 90's.


----------

